# What kind of scam is this?



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

Ive recieved the odd nigeran money scams, the fake ebay e-mails etc. Today I recieved this e-mail and am wondering what the hook is. Is it just a data mine attempt? Anybody seen this one?



> Mr. Graham Douglas.
> Chief Executive Officer
> Con Oil and Gas Ltd
> President/Founder.
> ...


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh google...

http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?t=2905



> What they do here is send you a counterfiet check and have you deposit it. You are then directed to send them money rightaway before the check clears, so when the check comes back you are out the money you sent to them. and you owe the bank that money. So I have the check to prove it, but I didn't send them any money. It was a 10K check they sent me from UK...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

Or, it could be the first stage of the Nigerian scam...they may ask you for a checking account later.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 27, 2005)

I would say it is a standard, run-of-the-mill scam.  avoid it like all the rest...the details probably don't matter


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

A scam they have made me aware of at work is the "camouflaged 900#" scam. Typically the vic. gets a message trying to get them to call a number with an area code of 809. There are also other codes. That go to an off shore receiver and can zap you for $20, $100 or as much as $2000. Rule of thumb, dont call back numbers you are unfamiliar with. If I dont recognize a phone #, I let the machine get it. If they dont leave a message I dont call back.

http://www.consumer.att.com/consumertips/areacode.html


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 27, 2005)

These email scams, should they be reported to someone, Tgace?


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

In the US, the secret service has a web based reporting system. I used to report them as they came up, but its just gotten to the point where I just delete the emails w/o even reading them most of the time.....

http://www.secretservice.gov/alert419.shtml


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2005)

The FTC used to accept complaints too. Your best bet is to complain to the originating ISP--at least stop that source of the e-mails.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yah it is becoming a problem. Yahoo sells the names of their subscribers to firms and that is where spam starts. It is a whole business in itself. Many companies do it even when they say they don't.

This particular one if you had the time you could look up the company. If they are legit they will have a list of who their officers are, the CEO should be on their. Any email that asks for your checking account number, credit card number , or SSN is most likely a scam.

They could send a data miner on the back of the email to check what you do, but as long as you keep updated, you should be fine. A lot of people I know only use the internet for looking things up and to email or chat. So i always tell them not to worry to much about spyware and viruses. You only need to worry if you have important information on your computer.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 27, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> A scam they have made me aware of at work is the "camouflaged 900#" scam. Typically the vic. gets a message trying to get them to call a number with an area code of 809. There are also other codes. That go to an off shore receiver and can zap you for $20, $100 or as much as $2000. Rule of thumb, dont call back numbers you are unfamiliar with. If I dont recognize a phone #, I let the machine get it. If they dont leave a message I dont call back.
> 
> http://www.consumer.att.com/consumertips/areacode.html



I do the same thing with my cell phone (which is my only phone).  I have it configured that if it doesn't recognize the number from the numbers stored in my contact manager, that it does NOT ring. So they end up going to voice mail.


----------



## Loki (Oct 27, 2005)

My dad was sent something similar, some nonsense about a foreign prince/diplomat's son in danger of assassination. I scrunitize the e-mail and it just reeks of fraud:

* Con Oil

* Walla.com e-mail account and not a company e-mail (walla.co.il is an Israel search engine/web portal and I have friends who have a walla.com account)

* A person you've never heard of contacts you, through e-mail no less, regarding a large money transfer.

* You're promply asked to fill in personal information.

I delete these e-mails as soon as I see them in my inbox.


----------



## bignick (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't know guys....seems like a good deal to me....


----------



## twayman (Oct 27, 2005)

I just trash all that stuff.  If I'm interested I'll contact them, not the other way around.:mp5:


----------



## Tgace (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> I do the same thing with my cell phone (which is my only phone). I have it configured that if it doesn't recognize the number from the numbers stored in my contact manager, that it does NOT ring. So they end up going to voice mail.


 
Funny you should mention that. Over the last 2 days my Cell has had 2 calls from an unlisted number (Michigan area code). I wont respond unless the person leaves a message...but I am curious.


----------



## Simon Curran (Oct 29, 2005)

Just for information purposes about that particular one, it is spelled _Buckingham_ and the postal code for that area of London is prefixed WC those are the first things I would notice in that particular case...


----------

